# M306 Columbia MG155000



## blackcat (May 12, 2019)

Hello;
For some time, i started the restoration of my M306 found in a show of vehicles and old motorcycles in France.






The bike had a car accident on the right side, the frame was twisted and veiled 1,38inch and the rear wheel and it's fender.
Disassembling the bike and straighening the frame as well as debossing fenders.
Then i attacked the wheels, the front had a light veil against that the rear had a big veil of 0,019inch and a dish.
I mananged to twist the wheel about disassembling the wheel by making a tool with a old pincer to straighten the heel of it and end up unveiled after one hour with a small defect of 1/2mm cool!
Sanding and rusproofing of the parts.






Regards;
Serge


----------



## blackcat (May 15, 2019)

Hello;
Today looking at the 2 handlebars cut ( the original one MG14197A and the M306), i told myself that we had to save one; i decided that would be that of the M306, it is in better condition, the angles of the top and bottom match perfectly.
Neither one nor two: soldered, welded cut, cleaned and here is a handlebar of saved.


















Regards;
Serge


----------



## johan willaert (May 16, 2019)

Nice work, serge!

I wonder of there are more than three M306 in Europe...
Right now yours, Gustaaf's and mine are the only three I have on file...

See you in Normandy soon; will be bringing 2 MG and the Huffman


----------



## blackcat (May 16, 2019)

Hello Johan;
Thank!
I'm sure yes, if i found one, there are others, but...
See you in Normandy  soon.
Cheers;
Serge


----------



## blackcat (May 25, 2019)

Hello;
Yesterday, i took to the pedals TORRINGTON #8.
Untangles the axes, cleaning and reassembly of the new wooden pedal blocks, the old ones were really sick.








Interestingly, the rear bearings do not have the spikes like those on the front.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## blackcat (May 26, 2019)

Hello;
Yesterday was busy! 



Regards;
Serge


----------



## tango021 (May 27, 2019)

Wonderfull ! Will it be ready for Normandy ?


----------



## DaGasMan (May 30, 2019)

Hi Serge,
I noticed the ladies seat . Would it be possible to get the dimensions of the seat and maybe a photo of the framework? Thank you. 
PETE


----------



## blackcat (May 31, 2019)

tango021 said:


> Wonderfull ! Will it be ready for Normandy ?




Hello;
No sorry, it will not be quite finished.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## blackcat (Jul 25, 2019)

Hello;
These days, i undertook the restauration of the saddle with the manufacture of a tool "made in @blackcat" and seat tabs.





















Then mounting the leather with his stamp.




With a little use, she will have a beautiful patina.

Regards;
Serge


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 26, 2019)

Serge, 

You tease us, can we see a picture of the entire bicycle back together? 

The seat with the patina looks fantastic, congratulations!

 Many thanks,

Brant


----------



## blackcat (Jul 26, 2019)

Hello Brant;
After a year of restoration, today is done.
I put the accessories (lamp, pump...), small ajustement and that's the job, one more than saved.













Regards;
Serge

Ps: i tried it (despite being a boy) before my girlfriend sees it, it is very pleasant to ride with.


----------



## Tomato John (Jul 26, 2019)

Awesome.......


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 26, 2019)

It looks outstanding Serge, great job!


----------

